# Dead I3 540



## 87dtna (Apr 9, 2010)

Sold!


----------



## Rit (Apr 9, 2010)

Poor CPU... Can I buy it and beat you senseless with it?


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, what can I say, having the fastest SuperPi time on this forum came at a price.


----------



## ganzey (Apr 9, 2010)

cant rma it?


----------



## Rit (Apr 9, 2010)

87dtna said:


> Well, what can I say, having the fastest SuperPi time on this forum came at a price.



Next time you do that, just give me the processor, I could use the upgrade!


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 9, 2010)

ganzey said:


> cant rma it?



Nah I'm not the original owner or else I would try it :good:


----------



## jarlmaster47 (Apr 9, 2010)

that was very stupid of u and a big waste of money


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 9, 2010)

jarlmaster47 said:


> that was very stupid of u and a big waste of money



Its called benching, an i3 540 is not a very expensive chip to kill, talk to someone who has killed a 975EE or 980X.


----------



## WhiteTree (Apr 9, 2010)

I would take it since I like collecting non-functional CPUs, but I really can't afford to spend money on it. Someone else might really want it though.


----------



## Rit (Apr 9, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Its called benching, an i3 540 is not a very expensive chip to kill, talk to someone who has killed a 975EE or 980X.



$140 going POOF is not expensive?!  lol My entire computer probably cost that much.


----------



## Drenlin (Apr 9, 2010)

^ He said he's not the original owner....I doubt he paid full price for it.


----------



## just a noob (Apr 9, 2010)

Rit said:


> $140 going POOF is not expensive?!  lol My entire computer probably cost that much.



Compared to a gtx 285 I killed once upon a time, it isn't...
Also, these are 32nm, right? They must not like voltage


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 9, 2010)

Rit said:


> $140 going POOF is not expensive?!  lol My entire computer probably cost that much.



Again, for benching, $140 isnt that much of a loss compared to others more expensive chips(its all relative, yes its pretty pricey, but if you want good benches your gonna need to spend money), although generally people try to RMA their chips anyhow...


----------



## linkin (Apr 9, 2010)

You could try to RMA it. Or, you could do what i did and make a coffee warmer:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Hot-Plate/



All you need is a soldering iron, some solder, and to know which pins are the voltage and ground ones.

Or you could drill a hole in it and use it as a keyring?


----------



## jarlmaster47 (Apr 9, 2010)

Rit said:


> $140 going POOF is not expensive?!  lol My entire computer probably cost that much.



yeah I mean sure there is benching but 5.6ghz and killing a chip? 140 dollars is a ridiculous amount of money to me considering that while working part time at my job it would take me about 3-4 weeks to earn that money.


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 9, 2010)

Rit said:


> $140 going POOF is not expensive?!  lol My entire computer probably cost that much.



Yeah thats why your computer sucks balls dude, no offense but you probably know that anyway.



just a noob said:


> Also, these are 32nm, right? They must not like voltage



Yeah, but 1.70 is not that much voltage on DICE....plus all I ran was superPi, which isn't super cpu intensive.  On hwbot I see guys running 1.8x volts with DICE on the I3's and over 2 volts on the I5 670 on LN2, which is pretty much the same chip just higher multiplier.


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 9, 2010)

jarlmaster47 said:


> that was very stupid of u and a big waste of money



Gee thanks.  I wasn't planning on killing it, I thought it was plenty safe at 1.70 Vcore on DICE.


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 9, 2010)

jarlmaster47 said:


> yeah I mean sure there is benching but 5.6ghz and killing a chip? 140 dollars is a ridiculous amount of money to me considering that while working part time at my job it would take me about 3-4 weeks to earn that money.



How the hell did you ever get the rig in your sig then?  Thats a $1500 setup.

And also, do you work for $.50 an hour and/or like 5 hours a week to only make $140 in 4 weeks?


----------



## Rit (Apr 9, 2010)

87dtna said:


> Yeah thats why your computer sucks balls dude, no offense but you probably know that anyway.



Well when I have to pay for a house, 2 cars, wife, kid, and school, it's all I can really afford right now. So ya, I know it sucks


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 9, 2010)

Rit said:


> Well when I have to pay for a house, 2 cars, wife, kid, and school, it's all I can really afford right now. So ya, I know it sucks



I have a house, 2 cars, wife, kid, another kid on the way, and my wife doesn't work either she's a stay at home mom.  Sounds like you need a better job, but I'm assuming thats what the school bill if for? :good:  Kinda put the cart before the horse there getting married and having kids before a good job?


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 9, 2010)

87dtna said:


> Yeah, but 1.70 is not that much voltage on DICE....plus all I ran was superPi, which isn't super cpu intensive.  On hwbot I see guys running 1.8x volts with DICE on the I3's and over 2 volts on the I5 670 on LN2, which is pretty much the same chip just higher multiplier.



Isn't 1.35-1.4V the risky range for 32nm in normal situations (air cooling, low quality liquid cooling)? 1.7V... no wonder it died on ya! Still worth it for a nice SuperPi score !


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 9, 2010)

I thought this was a FS Thread? Guess not


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 9, 2010)

87dtna said:


> Gee thanks.  I wasn't planning on killing it, I thought it was plenty safe at 1.70 Vcore on DICE.


1.7 is a pushing the higher side on dice, anything above that you are stepping into ln2 territory.


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 9, 2010)

ScottALot said:


> Isn't 1.35-1.4V the risky range for 32nm in normal situations (air cooling, low quality liquid cooling)? 1.7V... no wonder it died on ya! Still worth it for a nice SuperPi score !



My daily 24/7 overclock was 4.6ghz at 1.3925 Vcore on good air cooling.

You can run more voltage under extreme cooling.


----------



## lubo4444 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow ... poor CPU.  I see you got a different rig. now .  Dont kill it this time.  But to get 5.6 with the i3 was sweet.


----------



## WhiteTree (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't feel bad, Rit, the "most powerful" computer I have available is only worth around $70-80. I'll get a better one in about a year or so.

About the i3 chip: if 87dtna ever decides to donate it, I'll take it...


----------



## Shane (Apr 9, 2010)

Who the hell in the right state of mind would pay $35 for a dead cpu 


Would be like buying a dead goldfish from a pet store....


----------



## lubo4444 (Apr 9, 2010)

What can you do with a dead CPU? I'm just wondering.


----------



## just a noob (Apr 9, 2010)

lubo4444 said:


> What can you do with a dead CPU? I'm just wondering.



Key Chain


----------



## WhiteTree (Apr 9, 2010)

Nvidia makes a nice keychain, but they charge a lot for shipping. It would probably cost a bit to make one as good as theirs from scratch.


----------



## lubo4444 (Apr 9, 2010)

just a noob said:


> Key Chain



Lol .


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 9, 2010)

Just cast your own mold for the keychain: 
http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=386&PHPSESSID=201004091528271182500243


----------



## 87dtna (Apr 10, 2010)

Sold!


----------

